# Are you an artist?



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm not and should definitely stick to my day job, but here is some work...

















And some original work as well


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Very nice! Someone spends a lot of idle time in the car.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Kizzy said:


> Very nice! Someone spends a lot of idle time in the car.


I was hoping others did as well


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Every day when I pick my 4-year-old son up at preschool, he spends about 10 minutes playing around with the controls in my e-Golf. (His current favorite is driving the voice command system insane by telling the car to navigate to nonsensical locations that only exist in his mind. No joke, he once told it to "Navigate to Boo-boo Butt" and the car responded by dialing my mother in law! )

I have absolutely no doubt that, as soon as I show him the drawing program in the Model 3, he'll get instantly hooked, and I'll have plenty of material to share here.


----------

